# January 2020 Photo of the Month Winner (delayed post)



## snowbear (Feb 18, 2020)

Congratulations to @smoke665 for "Captain"


----------



## Jeff15 (Feb 19, 2020)

Congrats to the winner......


----------



## stapo49 (Feb 19, 2020)

Great image. Well done.

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Tony744 (Feb 19, 2020)

Congrats Smoke!


----------



## zombiesniper (Feb 19, 2020)

Congrats!


----------



## zulu42 (Feb 19, 2020)

Well deserved. Congrats @smoke665


----------



## Space Face (Feb 19, 2020)

It is a very good image for sure.


----------



## smoke665 (Feb 19, 2020)

Thanks to all for the kind words, thanks to all who voted, and a shout out thank you to @tirediron for nominating me. It's nice to be recognized, but I'd like to also recognize the other fantastic images in the competition this month as well!


----------



## CherylL (Feb 19, 2020)

Congrats!


----------



## Derrel (Feb 19, 2020)

Congratulations!


----------

